# UNDER THE SEA NEW RADIO SHOW STARTS FEBRUARY 19th 1 PM PST



## fan4guppy

The inaugural show of UNDER THE SEA RADIO SHOW on Blog Talk Radio will be on February 19th at 1 PM PST

The first guest of the show will be non other than BILL GILL From the Boston Guppy Club, THE IGEES and the Boston Aquarium society.

For more information see link

Interview With Bill Gill 2/19/2011 - WM Aquaculture | Internet Radio | Blog Talk Radio

Listeners can call into the swith board at blog talk radio at 

Call-in Number: (949) 534-0637


----------

